# Mexican contemporary architecture | interior design | landscaping



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Real de los Reyes Residential Complex 
by Miguel de la Torre Arquitectos*
Mexico City
Townhouses
2022


Real de los Reyes 138 is a residential complex of 13 houses located in Los Reyes, Coyoacán. The town of Los Reyes was a traditional town characteristic of being stony. It existed before the arrival of the Spaniards and was destined the housing the indigenous population of the region. 

In the last ten years, Los Reyes in "Coyoacán" has been called Historic Center. This area maintains a strong urban identity that distinguishes it from other places in the city. Its colonial architecture gives a province character much appreciated by the inhabitants of the big city. In turn, since the last century, it has been a great place for intellectuals, politicians, and artists. It is currently an area with important cultural and educational institutions, which has made it worthy of being called the "cultural heart of Mexico City."


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Museo Internacional Barroco*
Toyo Ito
Puebla, Mexico
2016




























​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Torre Bancomer*
Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners + LEGORRETA
Mexico City
2016



































​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*High Park*
by Rojkind Arquitectos
Monterrey, Mexico
2015



















​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Biblioteca Vasconcelos*
by Taller de Arquitectura X / Alberto Kalach
Mexico City
2007




















​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Soumaya Museum*
Mexico City
by FR-EE
2011



















​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Planta Hidroeléctrica La Carmela *
Revitalization and extension
Puebla, Mexico









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE


​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tori Tori Restaurant*
Mexico City
By Michel Rojkind
2010










SOURCE











SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Plaza Hito *
Durango









SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hotel Encuentro Guadalupe (vineyards)*
Ensenada, Baja California
by graciastudio
2011









SOURCE










SOURCE










SOURCE

​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Foro Boca*
By Rojkind Arquitectos
Veracruz
2017









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE
​


----------



## MMC18 (May 13, 2009)

Amazing buildings, very good thread.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Casa Calafia*
By Red Arquitectos
Baja California
2021




























SOURCE​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

El Nido de Quetzalcóatl, Mexico City, Mexico | Javier Senosiain Aguilar | 2007


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Pabellón M*
By Landa + Martínez Arquitectos
Nuevo Leon
2017









SOURCE











SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Corporativo Antara*
by Sordo Madaleno Arquitectos
Mexico City
2013









SOURCE










SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Casa Taller Plúmula*
by Espacio 18 Arquitectura
Oaxaca
2022









SOURCE











SOURCE









SOURCE


​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cabaña VR*
CRB Arquitectos
Valle de Bravo, Estado de Mexico
2021









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Casa Polanco*
Mexico City
by Studio Rick Joy
2019










SOURCE










FUENTE











SOURCE












source











SOURCE










SOURCE​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Palacio de la Cultura y la Comunicación*
Zapopan, Jalisco
by Gómez Vázquez International
2016









SOURCE










SOURCE










SOURCE


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Adamant*
Puebla City
by Mayer Hasbani
2014










SOURCE










SOURCE


----------

